# Misting or just high humidity?



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone on here has tried misting their emersed crypts and if they've found any significant difference between those that get misted and those that do not.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I mist once in a while with a very dilute fertilizer.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

I guess there's also no real reason it would ever hurt. Actually since i started I think I've seen a new leaf from all my emersed plants (basically within a day or two of each other). Started misting because of my tallandsias and I'm also trying to add some emersed anubias to my setup and figured they'd appreciate it.


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

I mist mine at least once a week. Not sure if it does anything, but I have never had a problem with doing it either.


----------

